
Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s - 1cvmask
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/sweden/2020-05-12/swedens-coronavirus-strategy-will-soon-be-worlds
======
chmaynard
An opinion piece by three academics who don't seem to have any expertise in
the fields of public health and epidemiology. Caveat emptor.

~~~
MR4D
Did we read the same article?

For instance, this quote from it, “Lockdowns are simply not sustainable for
the amount of time that it will likely take to develop a vaccine.”

I don’t need an epidemiologist to tell me that. In fact, an epidemiologist
_can’t_ tell me that. But an economist or a psychologist could.

The article is about human reactions more than epidemiology.

------
nkurz
[https://outline.com/PDcfJU](https://outline.com/PDcfJU)

